# Buy "medication" online....



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I've always had minor ED problems...nothing major, not like I can't perform at all, but enough that I finally went to the doctor and asked for some viagra just to try out. Worked alright. But I didn't like the price.

Is there any legitimacy to these online pharmacies that sell it for like 50 cents a pop?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

There's a very good chance it may be counterfeit. It's a gamble. If you happen to be on the 50mg, you could split the 100mg (take 1/2 tablet) and cut the bill in half. Both tablets cost the same. Most insurance companies will cover six per month. Also, shop around. Some pharmacies do sell that one at cost just to get people in.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I asked at a porn shop once about some of these alternatives. We ended up trying two of them that they suggested. One was called Libigrow. Here is a site that has a review on the product.

Libigrow - Does Libigrow Work?

I didn't read the whole review, but here's mine: It worked great and it really DID last for 3 days. Erection was really good and lasted a long time during sex. 

The only thing I didn't like that much was that it did actually "stunt" his O a little bit. The product claims to make you last longer, ie: PE resistant. I can say that part was true, but since my H has no PE issues, this wasn't a great side effect. Maybe something like having a drink too many will inhibit an O.

However, I think if we work with it a little, we could over come that part and just enjoy the great erection.

So I'd say, go for it. Ask for this one or what they recommend at your local porn store. They really do seem to be figuring out how to use supplements in a way that helps with erections. I'm no longer afraid of these types of products.

The Libigrow had a women's pill in with it. I took it. Nothing. Not sure what it was supposed to do, but just saying, don't bother. Just get the men's.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Your best bet is to go to GNC and pick up some powdered L arginine. It works similar to viagra. Viagra is a nitrate drug. Nitrates cause blood vessels to dilate increasing perfusion. L arginine has the same properties. The body converts it into nitric oxide in a very short period of time. I have had good experience with it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

They used to have something called STIFF NIGHTS, that was the BOMB..it worked so good one morning, I was afraid If I didn't relieve him, I'd have to take him to the hospital, so cut them in half after that....

Pretty sure they took these off the market, if you google this, you may learn what is like it .... I bought a bottle back then ..off this seller on Ebay... he sells an equivalent - sent us one of these but he never tried it... his feedback for this these pills seems really good... but alot more than 50 cents a pop. 

Magic for Men Male Enhancer Stiff Days and Nights Impotence Sexual Strength Try | eBay


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I was afraid If I didn't relieve him, I'd have to take him to the hospital, so cut them in half after that...


:rofl: :rofl:

I know nothing about these pills. When they say they last for three days, they don't mean that you're HARD for three days, do they?  I'm assuming they mean when you're ready you're good to go...:scratchhead:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

My cardiologist told me if the drugs were manufactured or sold by Canada, that they were good. Other than that, he strongly advised against buying any of the stuff online.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Most insurance companies will cover six per month.


Insurance is crazy on stuff like that. My doctor wrote me a Rx for the 5mg daily dose of Cialis. Insurance would provide 3 for a month. Of a daily med. After my doctor provided a letter stating that was the ideal option. However, if I were to get the 20mg "as needed" dosage through their mail order service, they'd provide 28 for a 3 month period (same for the daily dose). And it's still pricey. My doctor suggested cutting them in quarters, thus effectively getting the daily dose. But, with the teardrop shape of the pill, that's easier said than done. Doc also suggested looking for a Canadian mail order pharmacy, but the ones I found are still about the same price as my insurance's mail order, by the time you adjust for the quantities.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I bought online once. yes, the one's I got were legit. different color and all, but the prices weren't so stiff. 

but yeah, canadian pharmacy still calls my cell sometimes, and it has been like 8 years since i did that. they sell your info.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the bad news is that Viagra's patent protection was extended to 2020, which means no cheaper generic viagra for a long time


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

My hubby also needs viagra, but it's too expensive for us to afford. Hopefully one of those other options will prove useful.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Walmart sells 10 Levitra 20mg for $90. Half or even a quater of one works.

ETA: old info, they raised the price $200 for 10.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

CharlieParker said:


> Walmart sells 10 Levitra 20mg for $90. Half or even a quater of one works.


That's about what I'm getting my 28 20mg Cialis for. Not much of a bargain at Walmart. I could half those and get the lower 10mg "as needed" dosage. From the free trial I had a coupon for, I just prefer the daily dose. Always ready that way. With the "as needed," there's a sense of rationing, plus it can feel presumptuous to take one early if there's no assurance of needing it, or just plain feeling pathetic to ask, "Hey, honey...am I going to need one tonight or not?" ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Grayson said:


> That's about what I'm getting my 28 20mg Cialis for. Not much of a bargain at Walmart. I could half those and get the lower 10mg "as needed" dosage. From the free trial I had a coupon for, I just prefer the daily dose. Always ready that way. With the "as needed," there's a sense of rationing, plus it can feel presumptuous to take one early if there's no assurance of needing it, or just plain feeling pathetic to ask, "Hey, honey...am I going to need one tonight or not?" ;-)


Thanks for the pricing info, interesting. Is that a typo, the daily does is twice the as needed? How are the side effects? Do they go away after a while?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

CharlieParker said:


> Thanks for the pricing info, interesting. Is that a typo, the daily does is twice the as needed? How are the side effects? Do they go away after a while?


Daily dose of Cialis is 2.5mg or 5mg; the "as needed" is 10mg or 20mg. Sorry...I might have worded that last post clumsily. What I was trying to say was that, if I chose, I could half my 20mg "as needed" dose to the lower "as needed" dose and get, effectively, 56 pills for that $90. Unfortunately, insurance seems to think that 28 pills is also adequate for a 3 month supply of the daily dose.

The biggest side effect I've found is a headache. I was able to get my one and only fill of the daily dose free from a coupon on the manufacturer's site. With the daily dose, I found that the headache generally went away fairly quickly. Now that I'm on the "as needed," sometimes there's a headache, sometimes not. Sometimes it's fairly bad, but I'm trying to check a possible pattern...thinking it might be a matter of how soon I take it before entering a fairly loud environment...that is, would I have a headache anyway, and this just intensifies it (or at least makes me more aware, since headache is a possible side effect), or is it all side effect?

The biggest difference between daily and "as needed" is that, once you start taking the daily dose, it takes a few days to build up in your system and be effective. After that, as long as you stick with it, your pump is always primed. ;-) With the "as needed," it takes 30-60 minutes to get into your system and be effective, and I've found that it stays effective for 2-3 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Grayson, again thanks for info. While idiotic, your insurance is still better than mine, which won't pay for any of it. 

ETA: I just double checked, it seems as of April the price is $200 for 10. Not good.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

CharlieParker said:


> Grayson, again thanks for info. While idiotic, your insurance is still better than mine, which won't pay for any of it.
> 
> For others the walmart $90 is cash, no insurance and anywhere from $100 to $150 cheaper than others' cash price.


Indeed. The only reason I was willing to go ahead and pay the $90-something to insurance is that they have a program to split up the payments over the three months the Rx ostensibly covers. (Since it's the daily dose, A single fill lasts more than 3 months for me, sadly.) I figure that, a figurative $30 per month (less if they last longer) is an acceptable price to pay to regain the wood of my youth. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

